# Sig SP2009 vs SP2022



## plentyofpaws

I looked on the Sig website and cannot find the SP2009. Is this a discontinued model?

I have a P239 9MM, would I be as happy with an SP model? 

Is the SP model that much lighter than the P239?
Basically I guess I'm asking what are the advantages of the SP model(s) over a standard P model?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## tholmes876

Hello - 

The first thing that comes to my mind here is explaining the difference between P models and SP models. I know right now I won't be able to answer your question fully, so hopefully someone more knowledgeable (*ahem* Growler perhaps) can answer what I can't.

SP = Sig Pro. These models were developed with polymer frames to make them lighter. The slide, barrel, trigger assembly, and slide rails are all still metal, but the frame and grips and such are polymer. This results in the gun being lighter but also feeling top heavy until you have a loaded mag inserted to balance it out. The P models, like the P226, are fully metal and are not made with a polymer frame.

I have a SP2022 in .40, and it is a great gun. As for the SP2009, I think it is still in production, as well as the SP2340. 

Good luck. :smt023 Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## plentyofpaws

tholmes876: thanks for that info. I wonder why Sig doesn't show the SP2009, or am over looking it!


----------



## Growler67

Though they can still be found, the SP2009 and SP2340 are no longer in production. The SP2340 (.40S&W) was the original polymer frame production pistol by SiG in 1998. It was followed in 1999 by the SP2009 offered in 9mm only. They were both produced in Germany and distributed by SiGARMS domestically. Both designs were refined and eventually replaced (in 2003) by the SP2022 which is available in .40, .357SIG and 9mm. Though the SP2022 is becoming the preferred choice by a growing number of police forces around the world, there are growing rumors of it being replaced domestically by the P250.

I've fired the P250 in .40 and 9mm and personally prefer the SP2022 over it. The P250 felt "plastic" (as in toy like) to me. My SP (9mm) felt like a firearm and as soon as I can get some TFO's on it, it'll join the rotation as a carry option to my P228. The SP2022 very likely has THE most underrated triggers available in any handgun ever produced.


----------



## sig09

Growler67 said:


> Though they can still be found, the SP2009 and SP2340 are no longer in production. The SP2340 (.40S&W) was the original polymer frame production pistol by SiG in 1998. It was followed in 1999 by the SP2009 offered in 9mm only. They were both produced in Germany and distributed by SiGARMS domestically. Both designs were refined and eventually replaced (in 2003) by the SP2022 which is available in .40, .357SIG and 9mm. Though the SP2022 is becoming the preferred choice by a growing number of police forces around the world, there are growing rumors of it being replaced domestically by the P250.
> 
> I was just going to say the 2022 replaced the 2009 but huh,,, yeah what he said. ........Gotta love HGF when looking for some info.


----------



## plentyofpaws

Growler67 said:


> The SP2022 very likely has THE most underrated triggers available in any handgun ever produced.


Hmm, can you elaborate on this? Does this mean good or bad? Thanks for that info, I think I will be looking for either the SP2009 or SP2022 to add to my collection. Gonna have to sell or trade my EAA Witness though!


----------



## sig09

He means under rated as in good, even if a little sticky out the box you can dry fire the 2009 or 2022 without any harm to it and then youll have a buttery smooth trigger. Youll probaly only find the 2009 used since its been so long since they discontinued that model.


----------



## tholmes876

Growler is always really helpful

Then again so is most of the HGF community


----------



## plentyofpaws

Thanks again to all. And I am assuming then, that either a SP2009 or the new SP2022 would be a good purchase!!


----------



## Growler67

Thank you for saying so but I am by no means an expert by any stretch. I happy to share what I know and what I've learned, though I have been and continue to be a student of the Marksmanship & Firearms game. I'm glad some find what I share to be useful and/or helpful, but I am not always correct. I do try to preface my WAG's by stating so and am not afraid to be corrected. I have a wide and varried experience with firearms and I learn new things all the time.

This is one of several forums I belong to and I'm happy to be here to learn and share what I can. Though I have my preferences, I do try not to be too biased when offering opinions. I try to be as fair and objective as I can so as to provide information that doesn't have to be filtered when someone asks a question.


----------



## johnnyrando94

Growler67 said:


> Though they can still be found, the SP2009 and SP2340 are no longer in production. The SP2340 (.40S&W) was the original polymer frame production pistol by SiG in 1998. It was followed in 1999 by the SP2009 offered in 9mm only. They were both produced in Germany and distributed by SiGARMS domestically. Both designs were refined and eventually replaced (in 2003) by the SP2022 which is available in .40, .357SIG and 9mm. Though the SP2022 is becoming the preferred choice by a growing number of police forces around the world, there are growing rumors of it being replaced domestically by the P250.
> 
> I've fired the P250 in .40 and 9mm and personally prefer the SP2022 over it. The P250 felt "plastic" (as in toy like) to me. My SP (9mm) felt like a firearm and as soon as I can get some TFO's on it, it'll join the rotation as a carry option to my P228. The SP2022 very likely has THE most underrated triggers available in any handgun ever produced.


I got an SP2009 for Christmas but I'm having trouble finding a holster for it. Do you have any idea if it's compatible with a SP2022 holster?


----------

